# AtiTool says OK, but artifacts in games



## blepo2000 (Sep 8, 2004)

I run the max mem feature in atitool 0.21, and atitool reports 576 as stable, but when I run 3Dmark03's PS2.0, trolls lair and Proxycon tests i get artifacts. Stock VPU clock.
Only when downclocking to 485 I get no more artifacts, but I find this strange as the RAM on the card should be able to do much better...

Am I doing something wrong, or is there a problem with AtiTool, or is there som kind of detection in drivers to stop overclocking?

Cat 4.8 installed after running the "remove all ATI tool"
Club3D X800Pro VIVO 1.6 ns RAM flashed to 16 pipes
ATI SIlencer 4


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 8, 2004)

Maybe some of the pipelines you enabled after moding your card were broken, are you having problem with games?


----------



## sersalpha (Sep 8, 2004)

How long are you testing for artifacts? I recommend that you test for 7200 seconds. I've seen artifacts show up an hour and a half into a stable run.


----------



## blepo2000 (Sep 8, 2004)

I haven't tried with those speeds in games, because I got artifacts in 3dmark.
But 500/500 works in games.
What I would like is a card that doesn't produce artifacts AT ALL... 

(But of course I could just make profiles fo different games and apps)

*EDIT*
I testet for about 5400 seconds. But isn't it strrange that I only get 'facts in those 3 tests?


----------



## lajos (Sep 9, 2004)

blepo2000 said:
			
		

> I haven't tried with those speeds in games, because I got artifacts in 3dmark.
> But 500/500 works in games.
> What I would like is a card that doesn't produce artifacts AT ALL...
> 
> ...



Artifact detection doesn't seem to work right on X800 cards. W1zzard himself admitted this much. In my case, the find max functions just keep increasing the speeds until my machine crashes.


----------



## blepo2000 (Sep 12, 2004)

Thank you guys for the inputs.
Looks like I'll have to wait for a newer AtiTool...


----------

